# Brochage prise alimentation Mac mini



## Zyrol (1 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche à tester une alimentation de mac mini intel.
J'ai un voltmetre, mais le problème c'est que je suis un peu une buse avec ce genre d'outil... 

J'ai bien compris comment le mettre en route (c'est déjà ça) mais ensuite j'aimerais connaître le brochage de la prise. C'est à dire ou arrive le + et ou arrive le -, car il y a 6 connecteurs à l'intérieur de la prise avec en plus l'enrobage métallique autour.

Merci de vos conseils


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir

Si je ne me trompe pas (je ne débranche pas la prise de mon Mac pour vérifier parce que je m'en sers), la prise présente 5 contacts comme suit :
	
	



```
1      Gnd
2      +18.5V
3      iSense
4      +18.5V
5      Gnd
```
Le connecteur étant symétrique, il n'y a pas besoin de repérage.

L'entrée _iSense_ permet au bloc d'alimentation d'indiquer au Mac que la tension d'alimentation est bonne, c'est-à-dire supérieure à 18V (pour info, on peut remplacer cette entrée par une résistance de 6,8 k&#937; branchée en série avec la masse).

L'entrée _+18.5V_ accepte entre 10V et 20V, sauf si un périphérique Firewire est branché sur le Mac, auquel cas la tension ne doit pas descendre en-dessous de 18V sous peine d'endommager le périphérique. Quand la tension atteint 20V, le surcroît de dissipation rend le Mac beaucoup plus bruyant du fait de la sollicitation du ventilateur.


Pour la mesure de la tension (entre Gnd et +18.5V), comme il s'agit d'une alimentation à découpage, il convient de l'effectuer en charge (avec le Mac branché dessus par exemple).


----------



## Zyrol (1 Juillet 2008)

Super précis, merci beaucoup.

Bon avec mon engin, je le place sur courant continu, je place le sélecteur sur 20, 
je place mon fil rouge sur Gnd, mon fil noir sur +18.5v, et mon testeur affiche 0.23

C'est bon docteur ?


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Juillet 2008)

Pour avoir la lecture d'un nombre positif, il faut mettre le noir sur *Gnd* et le rouge sur *+18.5V* .

Le calibre doit être 20 V dc  (volts, continu).

Par contre s'il y a 0.23 d'affiché, ce n'est pas bon. :mouais:

Attention au type de calibre: c'est une tension (V) qu'on mesure, et pas un courant (A).

Et puis le bloc d'alimentation doit débiter de l'électricité pour que la mesure soit correcte (on ne doit pas le faire à vide).


----------



## Zyrol (2 Juillet 2008)

je crois que cet adaptateur est mort...

J'ai des résultats encore diffèrents aujourd'hui. Apres je ne suis pas sur de bien faire le contact car les pointes du testeur sont un petit peu trop grosses. 

Voici 2 photos pour être sur que je ne fais pas d'erreur lors de la mesure.


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Juillet 2008)

Les pointes de touche font-elles bien contact ? Quand je mets les miennes bien droites sur ma prise d'alim, il n'y a pas contact. Du fait de l'oxydation, certaines zones des pointes de touches de qualité moyenne peuvent aussi parfois être isolantes.

Et puis, comme il s'agit d'une alimentation à découpage, la mesure doit normalement se faire avec la prise branchée sur une charge. Chez moi, quand je fais la mesure à vide, j'obtiens une tension qui varie aléatoirement entre 3V et 9V environ, au lieu des 18,5V. Et pourtant mon alim fonctionne bien (je suis encore en train de m'en servir pour rédiger ce post).

Par contre :
- si le bloc d'alim est bien branché sur une prise secteur qui délivre du courant (à vérifier en banchant un autre appareil)
- si les contacts des pointes de touche sur la prise sont francs
- si le voltmètre n'est pas en panne
- si la mesure au voltmètre ne bouge pas du tout
alors le pronostic n'est pas bon...


----------



## Zyrol (2 Juillet 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> - si le bloc d'alim est bien branché sur une prise secteur qui délivre du courant (à vérifier en banchant un autre appareil)


La prise murale fonctionne, c'est sur.



> - si les contacts des pointes de touche sur la prise sont francs


Difficile à dire. Je me tate à demonter completement la carte mere, pour aller tester l'alim directement dessus, qu'en penses tu ?



> - si le voltmètre n'est pas en panne


Je l'ai testé avec une pile 1,5v, pas de problème il fonctionne.



> - si la mesure au voltmètre ne bouge pas du tout
> alors le pronostic n'est pas bon...


Je viens de refaire une mesure, il m'affiche 0,35 

je pense de plus en plus que l'alim est morte, mais bon...


----------



## Zyrol (5 Juillet 2008)

Un grand merci à toi PA5CAL !



> Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à PA5CAL.



C'est donc l'alim qui était foutu. J'ai changé l'alim, changé le disque dur pour un 250 Go, et je me retrouve donc avec un parfait media center...


----------



## McHerve (23 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour
confronté au même (possible) soucis, je viens de faire moi aussi des tests (merci pour le topic )
mon mini (intel 110V) ne démarre plus, il ne s'allume pas

Une ch'tite question (je suis une bille en électricité):


PA5CAL a dit:


> - si le bloc d'alim est bien branché sur une prise secteur qui délivre du courant (à vérifier en banchant un autre appareil)


ok


> - si les contacts des pointes de touche sur la prise sont francs


(ça a l'air) ok


> - si le voltmètre n'est pas en panne


ok


> - si la mesure au voltmètre ne bouge pas du tout
> alors le pronostic n'est pas bon...


en fait:
- en sélectionnant le 1er *Gnd* et le 18,5V (que ce soit le 1er ou le 2e) j'obtiens dans les 0,12
- en sélectionnant le 2e *Gnd* et le 18,5V (que ce soit le 1er ou le 2e) j'obtiens que dalle
Donc n'y comprenant pas grand chose, les 2 résultats différents m'embêtent (je préférerais presque avoir du 0 de partout, ce serait plus clair pour moi )

Une idée docteur? dois-je passer directement à la caisse?

merci d'avance
à+


----------



## Profinternet (13 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous ,

Mon Mac Mini G4 démarre puis s'arrête aléatoirement au bout de 5 à 30 secondes.

Je penche pour un problème d'alim, j'ai donc effectué le test et voici le résultat.



> - si le bloc d'alim est bien branché sur une prise secteur qui délivre du courant (à vérifier en banchant un autre appareil)


OK


> - si les contacts des pointes de touche sur la prise sont francs


OK


> - si le voltmètre n'est pas en panne


OK


> - si la mesure au voltmètre ne bouge pas du tout alors le pronostic n'est pas bon...


NOK, la mesure est stable à 18,39V...

Du coup je dois en conclure que l'alim est morte ou pas?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Octobre 2010)

Profinternet a dit:


> la mesure est stable à 18,39V...


Alors _a priori_ l'alimentation est bonne.


----------



## Profinternet (13 Octobre 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Alors _a priori_ l'alimentation est bonne.



Merci beaucoup PA5CAL, si l'alim est bonne c'est que la carte mère doit être morte alors, j'ai essayé avec un disque dur différent, un superdrive différent, j'ai appuyé sur le bouton reset de la carte mère pas mal de fois, changé la pile, et à chaque fois le mini s'éteins tout seul, je penchais pour l'alim mais si elle est bonne je vois pas... 

Une idée?


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Octobre 2010)

Le bloc secteur fournit une tension continue d'environ 18V au Mac.

Mais à l'intérieur du Mac il existe un autre alimentation qui fabrique les différentes tensions nécessaires aux circuits numériques, qui sont inférieures à 5V.

À tout hasard, pense à nettoyer la poussière grasse qui se dépose sur les circuits.



Par ailleurs, et même si c'est beaucoup moins probable, il n'est pas exclu qu'un problème logiciel puisse provoquer l'extinction de la machine, puisque cette fonction y est présente par conception.


----------



## Profinternet (14 Octobre 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> À tout hasard, pense à nettoyer la poussière grasse qui se dépose sur les circuits.


Je viens de nettoyer toute la poussière qui était dans le boitier et sur la carte mère même s'il y en avait peu. Hélas le problème persiste.



> Par ailleurs, et même si c'est beaucoup moins probable, il n'est pas exclu qu'un problème logiciel puisse provoquer l'extinction de la machine, puisque cette fonction y est présente par conception.


En effet c'est possible, il ne reste plus beaucoup d'option maintenant.
Soit la carte mère, soit le transformateur 5V, soit un problème logiciel (OpenFirmware?)...

Merci encore pour ton aide


----------

